# If you were to choose



## Canna Bliss (Jul 16, 2009)

If you had to choose between growing under a hps or a mh light the entire time which one would you choose?


----------



## gourmet (Jul 16, 2009)

I just ordered a 400 watt light and it takes and comes with both hps and mh bulbs (don't even need mh conversion bulbs..just regular ones).  So no need for me to choose.  I can grow under mh and flower under hps.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know if I would want to choose. Each stage needs its light spectrum. I'm sure you could grow with just one or the other but your system wont be at its optimum. As stated before combo kits are quite common if you are in the market.

MCM


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2009)

i would buy hps and buy a mh conversion bulb or cfls for vegging


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 16, 2009)

Canna Bliss said:
			
		

> If you had to choose between growing under a hps or a mh light the entire time which one would you choose?



*HPS* period 

Nothing else need be said. You flower with HPS, it's really superfluous on how you get there... the end result is what matters... THE BUDS, and they thrive best with HPS. CFL's are a good low cost veg light to add to the mixture...but since you asked on just one light, did I mention HPS?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 16, 2009)

imo i would go with hps ,,,,if ya had to choose but as pointed out why not go for a conversion bulb :confused2:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 17, 2009)

With the digital ballasts on the market now adays you should'nt have to choose they should run both HPS and MH!


                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## Growdude (Jul 17, 2009)

HPS works fine for vegg, somewhere Ive got a picture on this forum of a side by side vegg with HPS on 2 plants and MH on the other 2 and you can see there is really no visable differance.


----------



## Canna Bliss (Jul 17, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> imo i would go with hps ,,,,if ya had to choose but as pointed out why not go for a conversion bulb :confused2:


im on a budget. one thing at a time ya know? but anyways thanks guys.


----------



## bluemountain (Jul 18, 2009)

The Rev recently ran an article in Skunk. He is using the new Phillips ceramic metal halide lights. They are used in non-digital hps ballast. These are FULL spectrum lights from 400 to 700 nanometers. They are available only in 175 and 400 watt versions for now. He is using these until the last 3 weeks of flowering, and then switches to straight to Son Agro hps. I introduced them to my grow 3 weeks ago and the results has been astounding. The rate of growth, bushiness, and plant health have to be seen to be believed. They are around $52.00. Just thought I'd give another option.


----------



## GMT (Jul 18, 2009)

Ive had many grows using hps all the way, fair enough the mh are superior for veg growth nobodys gonna argue that point.

Reason i ran hps only for so long was i only ever vegged for 3/4 weeks so it kinda made sense to get the correct lights for flowering considering i only vegged for 3/4 weeks and the plants were going to be flowering for 8+ weeks if that makes sense.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 19, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> HPS works fine for vegg, somewhere Ive got a picture on this forum of a side by side vegg with HPS on 2 plants and MH on the other 2 and you can see there is really no visable differance.


 
Hey Growdude-
Did you finish out the grow under those lights or did you switch to just hps for flower?

I've been reading alot about light spectrums lately and the use of MH during flower, particularly late in flower, and the benefits of the blue spectrum to thc production.

I'm actually setting up my next grow to incorporate both mh and hps (along with UVb) to see what I can accomplish.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 19, 2009)

bluemountain said:
			
		

> The Rev recently ran an article in Skunk. He is using the new Phillips ceramic metal halide lights. They are used in non-digital hps ballast. These are FULL spectrum lights from 400 to 700 nanometers. They are available only in 175 and 400 watt versions for now. He is using these until the last 3 weeks of flowering, and then switches to straight to Son Agro hps. I introduced them to my grow 3 weeks ago and the results has been astounding. The rate of growth, bushiness, and plant health have to be seen to be believed. They are around $52.00. Just thought I'd give another option.


 
Hi Bluemountain- Interesting that he would switch to hps the last 3 weeks of flower.  What I've been reading says to switch back to mh for the last few weeks.  Can you share some of your results with us?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 19, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Growdude-
> Did you finish out the grow under those lights or did you switch to just hps for flower?
> 
> I've been reading alot about light spectrums lately and the use of MH during flower, particularly late in flower, and the benefits of the blue spectrum to thc production.
> ...



yes it was that way for the whole grow.

I did think that the HPS side was a bit fatter buds, when you looked twice but hard to tell.
And the MH side had more pronounced trich's, with a second look.
Neither was a night and day difference.

Here is that side by side vegg pic.

PS this link was just vegged with MH AND HPS then finished with HPS the one that was fished that way was called growdudes first hydro.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31235


----------



## smokingjoe (Jul 19, 2009)

Go for a Son T agro if the budget allows Canna Bliss, they are good from seedling to harvest.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2009)

I love my MH through the whole grow. Got it dirt cheap 400w for 25 bucks. can't not grow with it  but have been very pleased with the results....did run a 250w HPS and wasn't that thrilled. TBO I only use cheapo bulbs not the fancy ones.


----------



## bluemountain (Jul 19, 2009)

BBFan-I will post the results of the grow. I've got about 10 weeks to harvest.
The Rev is a firm believer in these new Phillips CMH bulbs. As far as he and I can tell from the color spectrum, these new bulbs are the closest thing to natural sunlight. The only reason to switching back to HPS for the last 3 weeks is less overall UV radiation which enhances floral size to some degree. Otherwise he would use the new CMH for the entire grow. Resin production is suppose to be of high quality with these new bulbs. We shall see.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 19, 2009)

HPS for all. your grow will nto be perfect enough to even notice the diff from not using a MH. 

HPS straight thru G.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 19, 2009)

bluemountain said:
			
		

> BBFan-I will post the results of the grow. I've got about 10 weeks to harvest.
> The Rev is a firm believer in these new Phillips CMH bulbs. As far as he and I can tell from the color spectrum, these new bulbs are the closest thing to natural sunlight. The only reason to switching back to HPS for the last 3 weeks is less overall UV radiation which enhances floral size to some degree. Otherwise he would use the new CMH for the entire grow. Resin production is suppose to be of high quality with these new bulbs. We shall see.


 
Hi Bluemountain-
I'm actually looking at UVB bulbs to add to my set-up.  Everything I've read says that it results in way more trich production- that the plant produces more trichs to protect the calyxes.  Good luck- I'm interested in your results.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 19, 2009)

bluemountain said:
			
		

> BBFan-I will post the results of the grow. I've got about 10 weeks to harvest.
> The Rev is a firm believer in these new Phillips CMH bulbs. As far as he and I can tell from the color spectrum, these new bulbs are the closest thing to natural sunlight. The only reason to switching back to HPS for the last 3 weeks is less overall UV radiation which enhances floral size to some degree. Otherwise he would use the new CMH for the entire grow. Resin production is suppose to be of high quality with these new bulbs. We shall see.



I read that too but the price is not in my budget.  60 bucks for that one or 10 for the ones i got, not selling just personal so not worth it for a personal op.


----------

